# Waterman Side Console Restore



## Nick (Sep 25, 2015)

Recently my side console has detached from the gunnel of my waterman. Long story short I was crusing taking some chop and all of a sudden it just became really loose on a turn and came off... SO WEIRD. Anyway HB has quoted me an 800$ fix with labor and everything included. Do you think this is a fix I could easily do myself? Any suggestions, steps, or precautions I should know about before digging in? My dad is a construction worker and says he can fix it for under 100$ but I don't want it to be jerry rigged lol any input would help. Thanks in advance


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Nick said:


> Recently my side console has detached from the gunnel of my waterman. Long story short I was crusing taking some chop and all of a sudden it just became really loose on a turn and came off... SO WEIRD. Anyway HB has quoted me an 800$ fix with labor and everything included. Do you think this is a fix I could easily do myself?


Sorry man, that's NOT just a detachment. The vertical support for your console underwent a catastrophic failure and needs to be replaced by a professional. $800 sounds like a good price to me, and having it done at Hell's Bay is the only place I would go.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

If you are close to HB, I agree With Mike, have them do it.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

^X3. 
First two pics don't look that bad, the third.....wow.. Def pay the $800 and get it fixed right by HB. If you go a different route make sure you get it fixed by a place that stands behind their work with a warranty, that's a high stress area they'll be fixing and prone to another failure.
Good luck.


----------



## Nick (Sep 25, 2015)

Fakkk... lol 4.5 hours from titusville. I agree though id rather have it done right then screw it up.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

it would irk me top pay them to fix something they eff'd up in the 1st place.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

what year is it?


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

Did Gordon use different rod racks on his Watermans? I've never seen that happen before. I wonder if he'd warranty that. It might be worth a shot to contact Islamorada Boatworks and see if they'll cut you a deal.


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

devrep said:


> what year is it?


It's a Gordon Waterman from the looks of it, so 2006-2008.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

ahh


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

You should just sell it to me for $1000 as is Or if you have insurance on the boat make a claim, it should cover serious damage, or I'd spend the $800 and have it fixed right at HB.


----------



## Nick (Sep 25, 2015)

2007 Gordon Waterman. I sent an email to Tom Gordon about a month ago and still have yet to recieve a response. I'm going to try calling. Insurance will only cover after a 1000 deductible. LOL fuck insurance.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Nick,

Fixing it (Glass, epoxy and sanding) is not that difficult.. I had to make a new brace / rod holder for mu Challenger when I restored her.. For me the difficult part is the finish paint.. Yes, you can do it yourself with about $150 in materials, but you need to find a finish guy to make it look perfect, paint wise..

Look me up if you want detailed instruction on fixing the console. It will take a novice around 6 to 10 hours labor to get it to the paint stage. I would imagine it will be another $150 for the taping and paint work.

It can be fixed and it's not rocket science..

Bob


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

My not humble opinion.......crap attachment to the gunnel..I say that because I do not see any bolts or 5200 and the break obviously is from downward pressure from the top of a serious pull form the side.
So, had the console been bolted and "glued" it would not have been as likely to happen.........

Ditto.....Fix it yourself ..prep it for paint/gel and hire that work out

However there is a brush friendly awlgrip out there


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Marco at willy roberts on Merritt island does primo work


----------

